# top 5 five fish by taste



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

mines would be #1 crappies #2 walleye #3 northern pike #4 perch #5 channel cat


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

1) Tripletail
2) Cobia
3) Walleye
4) Wahoo
5) Red Snapper/Grouper


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

1) Crappie
2) Gills
3) Perch
4) Walleye
5) Cats
6) most everything not listed above lol

This is tough because salmon, trout and so many other species are so tasty. My top 5 may even change depending on what day you asked me on.

Joe


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

1. Sturgeon
2. Halibut
3. Albacore
4. Striped Bass
5. Crappie


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

1) Sockeye Salmon - fresh nothing better
2) yellow perch - why God make hot sauce
3) walleye - let me count the ways
4) halibut - mmm , meaty !
5) crappie - me favorite edible panfish 


dem's good eaten'


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F (#1) Yellow Perch (#2) Bluegill (#3) Crappie (#4) White Perch (#5) Northern Pike :F


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

-Mahi-Mahi (Dorado)
-Cod,
-Walleye,
-Perch,
-Plump Blue Gills caught ice fishing,

Nik,


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1. Yellow Perch
2. Wallleye
3. Bluegill
4. Crappie
5. Salmon/Trout


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

Crappie, Perch, Gils, Walleye, after these nothing else matters.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

1. Bluegill (preferably through the ice)
2. Perch
3. Crappie
4. Walleye
5. Trout (Gotta be grilled!)


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

perch
bluegill (from cold water)
crappie
walleye/saugeye/sauger
trout (cooked over campfire)


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lake Erie Perch... 
Crappie...
Walleye...
Bluegill....
Muskie.... If cleaned the right way...
:F....JIM....CL....:F


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1) walleye
2) walleye
3) walleye
4) walleye
5) walleye


acually though...
walleye
saugeye
perch
gills
crappie


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Yellow Perch
2. Saugeye
3. Walleye
4. Crappie
5. Bluegill


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My top 5: Perch - Walleye - Crappie - Salmon - Tuna


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

# 1 ( tie ) bluegill - yellow perch
# 2 Cold water crappie 
# 3 walleye 
# 4 most smoked fish


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

1) bluegill/redears/pumpkinseed...
2) yellow perch
3) largemouth
4) inland walleye
5) pike/certain catfish/crappie during cold water months


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

1 mutton snapper
2 monk fish
3 salmom
4 bluegil
5 yellow perch


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yellow edge grouper
golden tile fish
walleye
snowy grouper
long tailed sea bass would be up there too....I'm sure, but have yet to have it
yellow fin tuna
dolphin (mahi mahi)


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

1 Pompano Grilled
2 Yellowtail Snapper stuffed with crab meat
3 Walleyes anyway from Mosquito
4 Smelt deep fried with hot cocktail sauce
5 Canned Red Salmon served chilled with dill, chopped scallions, and a splash
of red wine vinegar


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

1. Perch 2. bluegill 3. walleye 4. Tilapia 5. catfish


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Luredaddy, I thought you'd have Muskie at the top of your list ! Lol


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Hogfish
2. Pompano
3. Grouper
4. Perch
5. Walleye


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Whaler,
I got a chuckle out of that one. 
John


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

(1) fried walleye
(2) fried bluegill/sunfish
(3) creole baked channel cat
(4) charcoal-grilled whole smallmouth stuffed and tied with garlic, sage, butter, and doused with chardonnay
(5) blackened skippers (might be better than walleye at times)


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

All of them, prepared any way. If you must have a list:
1. Flounder
2. Crappie
3. Tuna (steaks, not the canned stuff)
4. Walleye
5. Grouper


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Lets not forget Freebyrd's "split tailed snapper " when we are near the islands....MMMMMMMMMmmmmm...!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

1.) smoked salmon
2.) Fried Perch
3.) fried walleye
4.) crappie
5.) Northern pike


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yellow Perch
BlueGill
Crappie
Snapper
Grouper


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

1. Halibut 2. Walleye 3. Perch 4. Crappie 5.Grouper Must be fresh caught - I never got a fish at the store that tasted good.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

walleye, bluegill, yellow perch, crappie winter only, smallmouth in canada


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Bonefish Grill
2. Red Lobster
3. Joe's Crabshack
4. Arthur Treacher's
5. Long John Silvers


----------



## lIlFiShEr8496 (Jan 2, 2011)

1)Salmon
2)orange roughie
3)perch
3)cod
4)smoked salmon


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

1. walleye
2 yellow perch
3. flounder
4. whitefish
5. salmon/trout


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow Tom - I am now officially giving you all the crappies that I catch when we fish- didn't realize you liked them that much. Actually surprised to see it so high on so many lists..through the ice and cooked that day in a frier or pan, it still ends up being too soft/mushy for my taste, but oh well.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

#1 Perch
#2 Walleye
#3 Gills
#4 Crappie
#5 Trout/Salmon


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Bluegill through the ice, fried the same day
2. Crappie, same as above
3. Mutton Snapper
4. Walleye
5. My wife's Grandma's Mississippi fried Catfish


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I am surprised a McFish sandwich didn't make any of the lists. 

Perch
walleye
smoked anything


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

1 yellow perch
2 yellow perch
3 yellow perch
4 walleye
5 smelt


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Pompano, bluegill(ice) perch, walleye, crppie


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody that does not rate yellow perch as # 1 as far as taste have serious taste bud deformities. If our Creator made a better tasting fish he done kept it for himself.

Great taste perch . even greater perch caught during ice fishing , the ultimate perch caught through the ice and cooked by me. It just don't get any better


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Perch#1 always I love it!
Walleye
Salmon
Any thing from Long John Silvers
Also Gordons


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

perch, blugill, walleye, saugeye, crappie all caught through the ice. grilled or smoked steelhead beats any store bought farm raised salmon, but that would be 6 lol


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

yellow perch,bluegill,walleye,cod,haddock


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

perch
walleye
gills
smelt
pike


----------



## Babs67 (Jan 19, 2011)

1.) yellow perch
2.) yellow perch
3.) yellow perch
4.) yellow perch
5.) yellow perch


...need I say more?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

1. halibut- cut in 2 or 3 inch chunks and soaked in buttermilk and fried with uncle bucks hot and spicy fish breading.
2. blackened amberjack
3. crappie-fried
4. yellow perch-fried
5. walleye shore lunch in canada fried in an iron skillet in the middle of nowhere with multiple cold labatt blues.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

1.-Bluegill fried in Crisco, scaled not filleted, whole, bone in.
2.-Brook Trout, under one pound, wrapped in foil and stuffed with butter, garlic, and a little onion and cooked on a fire.
3.-Walleye on the grill and basted with my basting sauce
4.-Perch fried, nuff said
5.-Grouper on the grill basted with the same crap I splash on my Walleye.
It is imperative that a large mug of ice cold beer be enjoyed with all of the above.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

1walleye 2 crappie 3 perch 4 blue gill 5 talapia


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Yellow Perch, skin on
Raw anything, tuna, salmon, snapper.
Fresh walleyes
gills, crappies
sheepshead, carp July only.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

1.) Monkfish - grilled or sauteed like scallops.
2.) Orange Roughy
3.) Seared tuna
4.) Salmon grilled on a cedar plank
5.) Lox (smoked salmon)
6.) Perch
7.) Smoked whitefish from Michigan's U.P.
8.) Walleye 
9.) Cod. (This could be higher if I could get it fresh caught)
10.) Swordfish or shark

Sorry, couldn't stop @ 5.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Babs67-- You sir are a gentleman and acclaimed scholar. You also possess a fine taste in piscatorial flesh perhaps equal to mine.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

papaperch said:


> Babs67-- You sir are a gentleman and acclaimed scholar. You also possess a fine taste in piscatorial flesh perhaps equal to mine.


For God's sake, I hope we do not have a "Babs" here that is a "sir". 
Aside from that, perch is good, I agree.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> For God's sake, I hope we do not have a "Babs" here that is a "sir".
> Aside from that, perch is good, I agree.


Hilarious. Nothing else to add.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Saugeye from Piedmont Lake thru the ice are #1. #2 would be perch,#3 walleye,#4 gills and #5 would be saugeye from Piedmont,have to have a second helping! Those are the ones taht i can catch here but there is alot of ocean fish I really love.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

1. perch esp. when cooked the same day it was caught
2. walleye
3. bluegill
4. salmon (from the Great Lakes)
5. trout
6. smelt


After growing up on freshly caught lake fish, I cannot stand ocean fish.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

1. mahi mahi
2. grouper
3. perch
4. gills
5a. crappies in winter
5b. smoked brown trout


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------

